# JJAG Wing



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We had a customer that wanted to put a wing on his F-450 flatbed that already had a plow and spreader on it. Here is the end result. Notice the controller is conveniently located so his 3 year old can operate it? LOL

This unit is electric/hydraulic.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

wow thats slick!


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

That is really cool. What is the lbs. on that thing??


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Full Trip - 8'
Blade Height - 28.5"
Blade Extension - 4' 6" (from wheel)
Blade Retracted - 11" (from body)
Stowed Height - 13"
Weight - Approx. 600lbs
Power Unit - Electric/Hydraulic or Central Hydraulics

http://www.jjagwing.com/


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

that is so sweet. do you plow streets or for parking lots?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We are a truck equipment upfitting company. No plowing for me.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

wow how did you get jjag wing to contact you to be a dealer? I have reached out to the mulitiple times to buy my own or be a dealer...no returned calls or emails.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks very cool. what something like that list for?


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

We just called them and said we wanted to buy a couple of wings. They said ok and the rest is history. Looks like they only have (3) dealers. 2 in New York and 1 in Maine.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Approx. $4,500.00 for electric/hydraulic
Approx. $5,500.00 for central hydraulic

Includes installation


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Funny I have a client who is RPM contracting, a GC.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

looks used


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Any word on how he likes it? if he has even gotten to use it yet..


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow,cool set up.Only for a 3/4 ton and up I,m guessing?Is it a lot of work to mount??


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

randym99;717204 said:


> Wow,cool set up.Only for a 3/4 ton and up I,m guessing?Is it a lot of work to mount??


Does sit have hydraulic down pressure? I would mind one of them for doing my private roads. 
Could a guy make use of it any other way than doing roads? I know you could wing on lots some too but seems a little impracticle for that.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Whats the price on one of those cash and carry? Why are the ones for central hyd more expensive? thanks


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

It does not have down pressure. The central hydraulics one is more expensive because it includes all the valving required.

We figured about 8 hours for an installation so about a $600 deduct for load & go.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. A carseat in a work truck just don't seem to fit it.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

KL&M Snow Div.;734223 said:


> Thats pretty cool. A carseat in a work truck just don't seem to fit it.


it does if you have kids 

quite often i take the whole family with me if i'm makin' a delivery. just need a 5'er in my truck so i can haul the big trailer


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Kevin Kendrick;734209 said:


> It does not have down pressure. The central hydraulics one is more expensive because it includes all the valving required.
> 
> We figured about 8 hours for an installation so about a $600 deduct for load & go.


ok, thanks Kevin...So suppose a guy buys one off you and send you payment, is it something that I can get shipped direct to me?


----------

